# Confidence builders THREAD



## McEngr (Feb 7, 2012)

A couple of ways I have been building my confidence in my study process:

1. Believe that the actual exam will only be slightly harder than the NCEES exam.

2. Go through the NCEES sample problems. If you can do the problems, that bodes well for you on the exam.

3. Go through the lateral seismic and wind chapters of ASCE 7. Tab all the stuff that you frequently go to.

4. Know the basics of seismic detailing of SMF and shearwalls of ACI chapter 21.

5. Know the basics of seismic detailing of SCBFs, SMFs, IMFs, and ECBFs. AISC 341 has a pretty good organization for the student so tab the heck out of the example problems and know where they are.

6. Don't even get bogged down on the slender wall design stuff of the MSJC... the P-delta effects would take more than an hour to crank through to get a resolved solution (&lt;5% diff in iteration).

7. Don't worry about complex building structures except to identify irregularities. There's just not enough time.

Anyone else can chime in. These are the issues that I'm wrestling with.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2012)

One of the biggest things I tried to remember was that all the problems had to be able to be solved with a rather basic scientific calculator. So if things are getting complicated the wrong appraoch is probably being taken.


----------



## Amry69 (Feb 7, 2012)

AM: You'll need to know every aspect of the basic stuff. Make no assumptions on the test. Know the tables and *footnotes *to the tables. Six Minute Solutions problems are good examples of basic problems with just enough of a twist for you to miss if you're not careful.

PM: the questions are not complicated. Know the code requirements and be able to detail.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2012)

One thing that helped me while studying was to take notes while I was reading the codes and then consolidate them and type them up. It helps to go back through them and rewrite, or in this case type, them out. I believe I posted my notes over at PEnotes if anyone is interested. They're not the greatest, but they served me well.


----------



## calpal (Feb 13, 2012)

Can any one please give me some help / guidelines about AASHTO - Friday vertical portion of the 16 hr SE Exam ? Thank you for your support.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi calpal. I think that the SERM is a pretty good reference. The SERM doesn't do justice to slab distribution of different types of girders and girder spacings, so it's a good idea to just get a handle on how to do one or two systems. Also, sect 5.7.4 and 5.8.3 go through shear ( I think). Sect 5.5.4 goes through phi factors, etc. I would basically peruse the chapter 5 and 6 and a little bit in chapter 9 for slabs, concrete girder systems, and steel systems and just have it ready for what they throw at you. I'm only expecting to get maybe 3 out of 8 of those problems correct and counting on my building knowledge for the rest of the morning sessions.


----------



## calpal (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi McEngr, I thank you for your guidence. I will follow your suggestions.

Hopefully everone in this forum will be able to pass their exams successfully.

Thanks


----------



## ipswitch (Feb 17, 2012)

I just received my SERM, Six Minute Solutions, Solved Problems, and NCEES SE Exam Module. I'm feeling enthusiastic about studying.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 25, 2012)

Another confidence builder is to become extremely proficient in calculations that have a potential for mistakes - such as a rigid diaphragm analysis, etc.


----------



## ipswitch (Mar 1, 2012)

I've started reviewing SERM page by page. It seems to be set up fairly well, I'm surprised actually.


----------



## ipswitch (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm thinking the best way to build confidence is to work struggle through detailed problems without "cheating."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## McEngr (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I can I think I can...


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 3, 2012)

My confidence builder is that the exam is 1/2 mile from my home, and there are roughly 15-20 bars between here and there. So it will be reeeeeeally easy and enjoyable to blow off steam after the Saturday session is over, then stumble home and crash. That's what I'm building up for!


----------

